# Some recent meals whilst I cut



## Elvia1023 (Aug 13, 2021)

I am cutting now and mainly having meat with a side salad every meal. Meals are very basic and easy to do but loaded with nutrients. Carbs are low (very low for me) but all are nutrient dense. It looks like I am eating loads of fruit (and I am) but most are low carb and picked for a reason. Although I do like to rotate different things at times but I have core foods I have daily (chicken, beef, blueberries, raspberries, greens etc). Here are some meals (mainly side dishes) I have had recently...


----------



## Otis T Holbrook (Aug 16, 2021)

Looks great! Now I'm hungry.


----------

